# My Poodle Grooming Station



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok so I thought I needed to step up my grooming area. I wanted to get this area as useful as I could. I moved everything inside my house (except the dog bath) and added a mirror, cabinet, and florecent lighting. Im hoping to get more advanced in the Poodle grooming area. Then to eventually start grooming Poodles in my home. Im planning on calling it "Poodle's Unlimited". lol 

Anyhow, I was pleased with the outcome so I wanted to share. Here's some pics. Oh, one is the fireplace that I did doggie style. Thats across from the grooming table.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

how fun!! your Poodle looks VERY unusual!! LOL :tongue:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> how fun!! your Poodle looks VERY unusual!! LOL :tongue:


lmao! Ya the poodles ran off when they saw I wanted pics on the table. Mya (Rat Terrier) and Lotus (pitbull) were the only one's that stuck around. The Pitbull weighs 90 lbs or so. I decided the Mya would do! lol


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks great! The shop light is a good idea. I have a really hard time seeing Sam because he is so dark. I have an extra shop light that I use for seed starting in the spring I don't know why I never thought to put it over my table, duh! I'm going to go do that right now! Thanks!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Apparently there are tables with lights mounted in the tops which glow up - sounds brilliant for black dogs. I have downloights through out my area and also an overhead wall light which I can pull into place over the dog but it still doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats a nice space, and I love the fireplace. *eye balls her own fireplace* hummm... 
My mantel looks a little well thrown together. A couple of framed dog show photos, a picture of john and I and several artifacts from world travels... I like yours better!! *pouts* LoL

For your grooming might I suggest, espeicaly since you have black dogs, that you get another florecent light, the kind that would fit under a cabnet, do you know what I'm talking about?? Anyway with the light source directly above the dog like yours (and like mine) is you may get shadows. Having the second light that you can place underneath the dog whenever you need to helps a lot, especialy when you are scissoring underneath the dog and the rear legs. I use one that I used forever ago when I had a turtle, it has a reular bulb in it now, not a uvb buld, and it works great when I'm doing darker dogs.

I love how you made your poodle look exactly like a rat terrier.... what skills  LoL. If only I were so talented.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Your set up looks great Secreto - I love having everything I need in the one spot and set up ready to go, that way if I get a whim to groom T I am not searching around for tools, clippers etc...


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Very cool. I need to do some decorating in my station. I might need more lighting as well.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Very cool. I need to do some decorating in my station. I might need more lighting as well.



My husband warned me after we seen your station. He said, babe Im sorry but your station will not look like your poodle forums friends station. lol There isn't any topp'n your grooming station! That thing is the best set up Ive seen....decorated or not!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha! Ha! Well I just lucked out (I can say that now that it's over) that our kitchen was destroyed and lots of cabinets were still salvageable. It only cost about $15 for the grippy material on top.

I like your "dog" sign on the wall too.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, great set up you have there, Jenn! :high5:
I love the decorations, the mirror, and the doggy photos 
to add some spice to your grooming station, lol!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

It looks really good Jenn! I love the sign above the mirror


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks great! :high5:


----------



## Jennyfoo (Jan 12, 2009)

It looks awesome! I need to fix up a spot for my girls! You have given me some ideas!
Jennifer


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Great set-up!!! I love the fireplace.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks ya'll. lol I think Im going to put that station to use later. The big Spoo is over due for a bath and I can't help but clip that hair again. Actaully all the dogs can use a bath today. Oh dear, I have my work cut out.


----------



## danbirch (Jan 16, 2011)

I was "toying" around with mine yesterday, and here's what I came up with...


----------

